# Sierra bullets



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Any one tried Sierra bullets in their muzzle loader?

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Only the 240 gr 44 caliber in 50 caliber sabots. Accuracy was excellent, but I didn't shoot a deer with it them. They were running about 200 ft faster than my 26 inch lever 44 mag.


----------

